# Iphone 8 ou samsung galaxy s9



## Lola75 (26 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Je possède actuellement un samsung galaxy s5 depuis près de 4 ans. J'ai acquis il y a 6 mois un macbook pro 2017.

Hier, nous avons eu la présentation du samsung galaxy s9 .... et je suis vraiment tentée de le prendre car mon galaxy s5 commence à fatiguer.
Mais depuis quelques temps, j'hésite aussi à prendre l'iphone 8.

J'aime les deux OS, je ne sais vraiment pas quoi choisir.

Le principe de pouvoir lier l'iphone 8 à mon macbook pro pour différentes fonctions me plaît beaucoup, même si je ne l'ai jamais testé. Mais, je trouve le desing vieillissant. 

Pour le samsung galaxy s9, le design est vraiment top ! Mais à contrario, je ne pourrais pas bénéficier de l'eco système d'Apple. Il est égalémet plus récent.

Mon utilisation :
- réseaux sociaux (Snapchat, Twitter ...)
- je regarde beaucoup de vidéos YouTube 
- Photos 
- service de base (appels, sms)
- Aucun jeux

Quelles sont les réelles différences entre ces deux smartphones ?

Le fait de pouvoir lier son iPhone à son macbook pro est-il vraiment intéressant ? Étant donné que je n'avais jamais eu le besoin auparavant mais c'est quand même assez fonctionnel (Airdrop, Icloud, Photos ...)

Je suis perdue entre ces deux produits.

Merci d'avance pour vos retours !


----------



## Reckless (1 Mars 2018)

Lola75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède actuellement un samsung galaxy s5 depuis près de 4 ans. J'ai acquis il y a 6 mois un macbook pro 2017.
> 
> ...


Salut! 

Étant donné que tu connais déjà ce qu’offre Samsung et sa gamme Galaxy, je te conseillerais d’essayer iOS quelques temps histoire de voir si ça te plaît. Tu en as peut-être pas l’utilité maintenant mais tu verras que iPhone + Macbook rend l’expérience encore meilleure! Ça peut paraître peu mais le fait de pouvoir répondre aux SMS, passer des appels avec son Macbook etc c’est un gain de temps quand tu n’as pas l’iPhone à proximité... sans compter AirDrop pour le transfert de fichiers ou la synchronisation des photos de ton iPhone vers ton Macbook et inversement, + la continuité d’une manière générale entre iPhone et Macbook. Pendant un temps je n’avais qu’un iPhone et depuis que j’ai pris un Macbook honnêtement je ne pourrais pas choisir autre chose rien que pour le lien entre ces appareils, c’est devenu une habitude. C’est un réel plaisir d’utiliser les appareils Apple entre eux et c’est quelque chose que tu n’auras pas entre un Galaxy et un Macbook! 

Si tu peux te le permettre, prends l’iPhone X pour une expérience « optimale » de l’iPhone, le 8 est aussi bon que le X mais comme tu l’as dit le design est vieillissant... Je ne connais pas les caractéristiques complètes du S9 mais je pense qu’elles sont similaires au 8 pareil avec le S9+ et le 8 Plus. Le X est le futur du smartphone qu’Apple proposera pour ses prochains modèles donc encore une fois si tu peux te le permettre, je te conseille le X !


----------



## NestorK (1 Mars 2018)

Je la ferai courte : quand tu découvres le sms / iMessage tapé depuis ton mac avec un vrai clavier quand tu es pépouze à ton bureau, tu as mis les deux pieds dans la tombe iOS. Cette feature qui remonte à Yosemite / iOS 8 est la dernière en date proposée par Apple qui pour moi a été un game changer.

Le jour ou Google fera l'effort de faire la même coté Android (et je ne parle pas de AirDroid ou Pushbullet + autres bricolages) via une app ou une interface web, on rediscutera de mon passage sur (éventuellement) autre chose qu'un iPhone.

Sinon, sur le papier (et surtout sur le design), je penche plus pour le S9 que pour l'iPhone 8.


----------



## byte_order (1 Mars 2018)

Depuis que les snapchat, messenger, telegram, wechat et autres yy & co ont captés une énorme part de la communication instantané entre les gens, pouvoir envoyer un SMS ou un iMessage depuis son ordinateur plutot que depuis son phone a moins d'intérêt qu'avant, sauf à n'avoir que des gens qui ont que du Apple dans son entourage.

iMessage est restreint aux seuls utilisateurs de produits Apple, et les SMS sont complètement dépassé en terme de fonctionnalité de communication instantanée (pièce jointe, geoloc partagée, emojis, stickers, bots, micro-transactions, chiffrement de bout en bout, etc...).


----------



## NestorK (1 Mars 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> Depuis que les snapchat, messenger, telegram, wechat et autres yy & co ont captés une énorme part de la communication instantané entre les gens, pouvoir envoyer un SMS ou un iMessage depuis son ordinateur plutot que depuis son phone a moins d'intérêt qu'avant, sauf à n'avoir que des gens qui ont que du Apple dans son entourage.
> 
> iMessage est restreint aux seuls utilisateurs de produits Apple, et les SMS sont complètement dépassé en terme de fonctionnalité de communication instantanée (pièce jointe, geoloc partagée, emojis, stickers, bots, micro-transactions, chiffrement de bout en bout, etc...).


Si - c'est un exemple - ton iPhone est un outil de travail (c'est mon cas), tu ne vas pas avoir le Whatsapp ou le Telegram du client systématiquement et on a jamais eu le réflexe de me le fournir : le sms avec un bon vieux 06 reste la star incontournable, en tout cas dans mon cas et c'est pas demain qu'autre chose va pouvoir le remplacer. Et le mail fait la suite...

Sinon, je suis team iMessage, non pas par choix, mais parce que mon réseau est à 90% sur iPhone. Et là encore, l'intégration simplissime d'iMessage à l'app SMS (une superbe idée qui me permet - sans rien demander - de basculer automatiquement sur iMessage avec ce même client s'il le possède) et sa "continuité" avec le Mac n'a tout simplement pas d'équivalent.


----------



## byte_order (1 Mars 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> Si - c'est un exemple - ton iPhone est un outil de travail (c'est mon cas), tu ne vas pas avoir le whatsapp ou le telegram du client : le sms reste la star incontournable, en tout cas dans mon cas et c'est pas demain qu'autre chose va pouvoir le remplacer.



Whatsapp tout comme Telegram et surement d'autres détectent tous seuls si le numéro du client dans vos contacts est associé à un compte utilisateur chez eux. Dès lors que j'ajoute un contact , je reçois une notification qu'il est joignable également par Télégram.
Techniquement, donc, si si, c'est dès aujourd'hui que d'autres solutions peuvent d'ors et déjà remplacer le SMS.



> Sinon, je suis team iMessage, non pas par choix, mais parce que mon réseau est à 90% sur iPhone.



On peut se demander si c'est une conséquence ou une cause, du coup. 
Y'a un effet de captivité, justement.


----------



## NestorK (1 Mars 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> Whatsapp tout comme Telegram et surement d'autres détectent tous seuls si le numéro du client dans vos contacts est associé à un compte utilisateur chez eux. Dès lors que j'ajoute un contact , je reçois une notification qu'il est joignable également par Télégram.
> Techniquement, donc, si si, c'est dès aujourd'hui que d'autres solutions peuvent d'ors et déjà remplacer le SMS.



Techniquement, peut être, mais c'est certainement pas aussi simple ni aussi bien intégré. Après, on parle aussi d'expérience qui nous sont propres. Et mes clients, c'est toujours via SMS. Je ne pense pas être un cas isolé mais après pourquoi pas ?



byte_order a dit:


> On peut se demander si c'est une conséquence ou une cause, du coup.
> Y'a un effet de captivité, justement.



iMessage a des équivalents partout, je ne pense pas qu'il soit meilleur qu'un autre et ma question de la captivité à iMessage comme mon usage encore conséquent des SMS n'est pas vraiment le sujet.

Mon point de vue était : un iPhone, un mac et surtout Continuité entre les deux, c'est quelque chose dont je ne pourrais plus me passer, surtout au boulot, lorsqu'il s'agit de prendre un appel ou d'envoyer un SMS / iMessage. 

Si aujourd'hui j'ai une vraie addiction, elle est là.


----------



## Reckless (1 Mars 2018)

C'est surtout qu'iMessage fait le boulot. J'ai remarqué dans mon entourage que ceux qui ont un iPhone communiquent essentiellement via iMessage / SMS que ce soit individuellement ou en groupe tandis que ceux sur Android communiquent beaucoup via Whatsapp, Telegram, Messenger et autres. Si tout mon entourage était sur iPhone je pense personnellement que je n'aurais même plus à utiliser Whatsapp et Messenger car les fonctionnalités proposées par iMessage sont similaires et aussi bien présentées. D'où l'intérêt de la continuité entre iPhone et Mac qui est un réel avantage.


----------



## byte_order (1 Mars 2018)

> les fonctionnalités proposées par iMessage sont similaires et aussi bien présentées. D'où l'intérêt de la continuité entre iPhone et Mac qui est un réel avantage.

Si c'est similaire, l'intérêt de la continuité entre n'importe quoi et n'importe quoi me semble un encore plus grand avantage.
D'autant qu’espérer que tout son entourage fasse le même choix de plateforme informatique que soit relève plus de l'utopie, voire de l'uniformisation, que du pragmatisme.


----------



## Reckless (1 Mars 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> Si c'est similaire, l'intérêt de la continuité entre n'importe quoi et n'importe quoi me semble un encore plus grand avantage


Je comprends pas ton message ? Les fonctionnalités proposées par iMessage étant similaires à celles sur Whatsapp et autres je n’ai pas d’intérêts à aller voir ailleurs.



byte_order a dit:


> D'autant qu’espérer que tout son entourage fasse le même choix de plateforme informatique que soit relève plus de l'utopie, voire de l'uniformisation, que du pragmatisme.


J’ai jamais dit que j’espérais que tout mon entourage fasse le même choix que moi j’ai juste dit que dans l’hypothèse où toutes mes connaissances utilisaient un iPhone, je n’aurais pas à utiliser d’autres plateformes d'où l’intérêt, plus grand encore, qu'a la continuité entre iPhone et Mac.


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2018)

Je suis Android depuis le Samsung S3 et je ne change que tous les numéros impairs, donc le Samsung 9 c'est pour bientôt. Un smartphone c'est principalement fait pour téléphoner, recevoir des SMS, MMS, pas pour perdre du temps en paramétrage de synchronisation avec iCloud, iTunes et quand je lis que certains pleurnichent parce que les iMessages ne sont pas lisibles partout ! Franchement je n'ai pas de temps à perdre et que j'occupe dans mes loisirs.

Un smartphone est un moyen de communication très rapide, on fait beaucoup de choses avec, d'ailleurs dans les modèles haut de gamme, le capteur photo est au top ce qui fait un peu la pige aux vrais APN. Sinon pour moi, j'ai choisi la simplicité de sauvegarde, ne pas être prisonnier d'iOS, donc d'Apple et Google Play est franchement pas mal.


----------



## byte_order (1 Mars 2018)

> Je comprends pas ton message ? Les fonctionnalités proposées par iMessage étant similaires à celles sur Whatsapp et
> autres je n’ai pas d’intérêts à aller voir ailleurs.

A part de pouvoir communiquer de manière similaire mais avec des personnes n'utilisant pas forcément les mêmes produits que soit.

> j’ai juste dit que dans l’hypothèse où toutes mes connaissances utilisaient un iPhone

Ce qui me semble utopique, sauf à ériger comme pré-requis d'interaction sociale de devoir utiliser un iPhone.

Mon message, c'est que si c'est similaire avec d'autres solutions qui, elles, sont multiplateformes, et donc non discriminatoires en terme de plateforme d'utilisation, alors en toute logique, puisqu'on parle ici d'outil de communication avec d'autres personnes, la fonction d'usage étant la communication, par la communication entre personnes ayant le même équipement, c'est *cela* qui devrait prévaloir. C'est ce que le veux dire par "continuité entre n'importe quoi et n'importe quoi".


----------



## Reckless (1 Mars 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> > Je comprends pas ton message ? Les fonctionnalités proposées par iMessage étant similaires à celles sur Whatsapp et
> > autres je n’ai pas d’intérêts à aller voir ailleurs.
> 
> A part de pouvoir communiquer de manière similaire mais avec des personnes n'utilisant pas d'iPhone.
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que ce sont les plateformes pouvant être utilisées par tous qui devraient prévaloir et pas forcément iMessage qui est propre à Apple mais là n'est pas la question. L'auteur de ce topic nous demande ce qu'on lui conseille entre un iPhone et un smartphone sous Android en sachant qu'elle a déjà un Macbook et il apparait évident que si elle souhaite profiter pleinement de la continuité et du lien qu'il y a entre les appareils iOS/MacOS, le choix est vite fait. 

En revanche si cela lui importe peu alors c'est une question de préférence (et/ou de budget?). Reste que l'expérience utilisateur entre iPhone et Macbook est pour ma part unique et une fois dedans, c'est un réel avantage. D'où mon constat quand j'ai dit qu'une partie de mon entourage qui n'a pas d'iPhone utilise d'autres plateformes (Whatsapp par exemple) qui n'offrent pas la possibilité d'avoir cette continuité avec le Macbook ou autre PC.


----------



## NestorK (1 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Un smartphone c'est principalement fait pour téléphoner, recevoir des SMS, MMS, pas pour perdre du temps en paramétrage de synchronisation avec iCloud, iTunes et quand je lis que certains pleurnichent parce que les iMessages ne sont pas lisibles partout ! Franchement je n'ai pas de temps à perdre et que j'occupe dans mes loisirs.



Un téléphone, c'est fait pour téléphoner et recevoir de sms. Un smartphone, c'est un hub numérique, qui permet de communiquer par audio, texte et vidéo, qui fait carte de paiement, surf sur le web, produit photos et vidéos, partage du contenu sous formes diverses et variées. Je n'ai lu nulle part des lamentations sur le fait qu'on ne puisse pas lire un iMessage partout > d'ailleurs, Apple a pensé à nous. Si ta bulle ne part bleue, elle partira verte et le problème est réglé. Enfin, si tu veux des services équivalent à iMessage et cross plateforme, ce ne sont pas les solutions alternatives qui manquent.


Locke a dit:


> Un smartphone est un moyen de communication très rapide, on fait beaucoup de choses avec, d'ailleurs dans les modèles haut de gamme, le capteur photo est au top ce qui fait un peu la pige aux vrais APN. Sinon pour moi, j'ai choisi la simplicité de sauvegarde, ne pas être prisonnier d'iOS, donc d'Apple et Google Play est franchement pas mal.



Ne pas être prisonnier d'Apple, c'est une chose, mais si c'est pour utiliser Google Play qui utilise les mêmes mécaniques de rétention... Il suffit finalement de se créer un compte et de télécharger une app, quelque soit le store. Ca ne va pas plus loin.

Au passage, j'ai pas encore trouvé de plus simple systèmes de sauvegarde que le backup iCloud / iTunes de ton iPhone.


----------



## NestorK (1 Mars 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> A part de pouvoir communiquer de manière similaire mais avec des personnes n'utilisant pas forcément les mêmes produits que soit.


Ce moyen universel et cross plateforme, c'est le SMS et c'est pour ça qu'il est toujours populaire.

L'ennemi des messageries type Whatsapp, Telegram et iMessage, c'est justement leur caractère non universel - même si certaines sont dispos sur toutes les plateformes. Ce sont des chapelles. On a chacun la sienne et s'il faut avoir trois apps pour envoyer de messages à tout ses contacts > non.

Bien pour ça que le move d'Apple est le bon : centraliser SMS et iMessage, faire automatiquement la bascule entre l'un et l'autre, sans n'avoir rien à faire. Du mal à comprendre que Google ne suive pas et que ce soit justement la fragmentation des apps de messagerie qui soit utilisée côté Android.


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> Au passage, j'ai pas encore trouvé de plus simple systèmes de sauvegarde que le backup iCloud / iTunes de ton iPhone.


Oui pour 5 Go et après c'est tiroir-caisse.

Pour la sauvegarde je préfère la faire dans une partition pour ne pas être tributaire d'une connexion internet et là aussi sous Android c'est très simple et très facile à faire. J'ai eu des iPhone, mais je n'en veux plus.


----------

